# Song titles-A to Z



## Gabriella (Jan 16, 2015)

I just saw this interesting forum game other places and would like to post it here

I'll start by naming a song title that begins with the letter A, the next person name a song that begins with the letter B, the next person, letter C, you get the picture.

A Gift of Love - Barry Manilow


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

Interesting game...

Believe - Cher


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

California Dreamin' - The Mamas and the Papas


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Daydream Believer -- The Monkees


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Evergreen - Barbara Streisand


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Foxy Lady - Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Get Back

The Beatles





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

Honey - Mariah Carey


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

I believe - Chilliwack


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Jive Talkin'.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Katmandu - Bob Seger.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Lady Marmalade - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Mama Mia-Abba


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Never on Sunday - original score from movie (of same name).


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

_Outa-Space_ by Billy Preston.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Personality - Lloyd Price


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

_Quando, quando, quando_ by Engelbert Humperdinck.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Radar Love - Golden Earring


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

So What - Miles Davis (Kind of Blue)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Total Eclipse of the Heart--Bonnie Tyler.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Undun - The Guess Who

A classic.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Volare-Domenico Modugno


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Walk on Water - Neill Diamond


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

X&Y - cold play


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

..


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Y.M.C.A. - The Village People





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

Zombie - The Cranberries





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.







is the game over? LOL


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

So I guess we start over again with *A*?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

A Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash

Another classic...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

IllusionX said:


> Zombie - The Cranberries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that song...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Big Time--Peter Gabriel


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

C'est La Vie - Vivian Chow





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.




Daddy's Girl Peter Cetera


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Early Morning Rain - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

IllusionX said:


> C'est La Vie - Vivian Chow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never heard that before but she has a great voice.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

johnp said:


> Early Morning Rain - Gordon Lightfoot


Classic...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Love it!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dazed And Confused - Led Zeppelin





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> Big Time--Peter Gabriel


Love it too... it seems Peter Gabriel and David Byrne were pretty much on the same page at a similar point in time...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp5JCrSXkJY

Buffalo Springfield - For What It's Worth


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Get Down Tonight-KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Happens All the Time - Eric's Trip (probably one of my Fav Eric's Trip songs!)

http://youtu.be/s8ynlZoW-cc


BReligion


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

In The Ghetto

Elvis


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Just What I Needed - The Cars

http://youtu.be/TsPh-EgH65M


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Kick Out the Jams - MC5

http://youtu.be/8XhQRFO4M7A

Slight language warning at the beginning for those of sensitive ears, or with small children around 

BReligion


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Love Hurts--Nazareth


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Mother - Pink Floyd


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQJi6_-PjHo

The Association - Never My Love


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Overkill / Men at Work 
http://youtu.be/6XUeB3eO9qU


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Proud Mary

Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Question by The Moody Blues





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






A song that many people of my generation probably know.

For a sonically better version:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Beautiful song...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rhiannon-Fleetwood Mac


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> Rhiannon-Fleetwood Mac


Yes that is a great song... know it well but not by title.

San Tropez by Pink Floyd

A song that is not typical of them but still great...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Thirsty Boots - Judy Collins (an Eric Andersen song)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Up Up & Away , My Beautiful Balloon - Fifth Dimension

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQVLsvZcr34


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

View to a Kill - Duran Duran

http://youtu.be/JXjnwXUN1Mg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

With God On Our Side - Bob Dylan


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Xanadu Olivia Newton John


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Yesterday--the Beatles


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin' Daddies

http://youtu.be/1IqH3uliwJY


BReligion


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

FeXL said:


> Mother - Pink Floyd


Good choice... at that time this song meant a whole hell-of-a lot to me...

Not to everyone's taste for sure but I don't care. The lyrics in part are very true to me and my upbringing.

Plus I love the use of sampling...

Pink Floyd was one of the first bands to do it...

Many, many, many bands today probably don't know on what high shoulders they stand on.

Thanks for the memories FeXL.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

It's back to 'A', eh.

Air on a G-string - Johann Sebastian Bach


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Back Off Boogaloo - Ringo Starr


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Crazy Train - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

screature said:


> Thanks for the memories FeXL.


You're welcome.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Dear Mr. Fantasy - Traffic


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

End of the Line - The Traveling Wilburys http://youtu.be/cwqhdRs4jyA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGEe_zpddNI

Forever Young


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Green Onions

Booker T and the MGs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WB5VD_Z5Zvg


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

The Harder They Come - Jimmy Cliff

http://youtu.be/xGE4dnrPPZQ

BReligion


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Doesn't 'the' start with "T", not "G" ?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGEe_zpddNI
> 
> Forever Young


I was expecting Alphaville!!


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

SINC said:


> Doesn't 'the' start with "T", not "G" ?


True... (and actually it was supposed to be "H", not "G" ). But "The" is often ignored with regards to song titles and artists when it comes to sorting and alphabetizing. Sort iTunes by Artist or Song for example and it ignores "The". Also check any record/music store... the "T" section would be 1/3rd of the store if The was part of the sorting key.

.... but in fairness to the game, if the counts i will remove my last entry and go with...

Holiday in Cambodia - Dead Kennedys

[ame="http://youtu.be/1Rm-Fu8rBms"]http://youtu.be/1Rm-Fu8rBms[/ame]

BReligion


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Just having fun, no real issue. 😉


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I Shot The Sheriff - Eric Clapton


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

January Git - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Know Your Onion--The Shins


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

La Bamba - Ritchie Valens


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

If iTunes can ignore "a" and "the," I'm sure we can too. 😎


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Manana is Soon Enough for Me--jackie Davis


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

Never - all saints.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh, The Boss is Coming! - Arkells

Arkells - Oh, The Boss is Coming! (Official Video) - YouTube

BReligion


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Papa's Got a Brand New Pigbag--Pigbag


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Quinn the Eskimo .... Manfred Mann


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rang Dang Doo--Sam the Sham and the Pharaohs


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Sam Stone - John Prine


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Tillsonburg--Stompin' Tom Connors


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Universal Soldier - Donovan


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Video Killed the Radio Star--The Buggles


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Where Have All The Flowers Gone - Pete Seeger


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Getting harder here:

X-Ray Eyes--Rodway.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

You Are My Sunshine - Ray Charles


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

zoosk Girl - flo rida 

Yep getting hard here!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Abacab by Genesis





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Baby Elephant Walk--Henry Mancini.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> Baby Elephant Walk--Henry Mancini.


I know that music well but again but not by name...

California Girls by The Beach Boys...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






A blast from the past... the BBs were the first band I ever saw live.... I was 12 years old.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Da da da--Trio


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

El Paso

Marty Robbins


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Freight Train - Joan Baez


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Get Lucky--Daft Punk.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello in There - John Prine


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I started a Joke--Bee Gees


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Jackson

Johnny Cash


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Key Largo--Bertie Higgins


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Killer Queen - Queen 
http://youtu.be/BAf2S6ij2gk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Love Me Tender - Elvis Presley


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.




Mah Na Mah Na-Piero Umiliani


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Needles and Pins

Jackie De Shannon


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Ocean Pearl--54-40


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Peggy Sue Got Married - Buddy Holly


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Q is a hard one but this is one that fits musically within my wheelhouse. 

Queer by Garbage





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

johnp said:


> Peggy Sue Got Married - Buddy Holly


Cool. I just learned something. I used to think the song was just titled "Peggy Sue".





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

A song and a sequel...



screature said:


> Cool. I just learned something. I used to think the song was just titled "Peggy Sue".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rainy Day People--Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> Rainy Day People--Gordon Lightfoot


Great song love it..

Sail Away Sweet Sister by Queen

Another one from my distant past:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Take Me Now-Vicious Pink.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

U.F.O. by Coldplay

Not a hit but a good song:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> Take Me Now-*Vicious Pink*.


Cool band name.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Vatican Rag--Tom Lehrer.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Wild Women Don"t Get The Blues - Barbara Dane


----------



## Macmike41 (Feb 13, 2011)

Xanadu by Rush (I think)


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

You Don't Mess Around With Jim - Jim Croce


----------



## Macmike41 (Feb 13, 2011)

Zoo Station by U2


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

screature said:


> Cool. I just learned something. I used to think the song was just titled "Peggy Sue".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are two: the first, with the rolling tom toms, was Peggy Sue, while the sequel had more of a Crying, Waiting, Hoping kind of vibe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

All of My Love - Led Zeppelin
http://youtu.be/p2M0AleW13I


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.




California Kid--Beat Farmers


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Do You Remember Rock 'n' Roll Radio? - The Ramones

http://youtu.be/bxj-sx0paUo

BReligion


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

East St. Louis Toodle-Oo (covered by Steely Dan)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Fallen Leaves--Billy Talent


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Kazak said:


> East St. Louis Toodle-Oo (covered by Steely Dan)



Very cool tune! With talk box guitars standing in for trombones with cup mutes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Gangsters - The Specials

http://youtu.be/lgCZN1rU5co

BReligion


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Help, I'm Alive--Metric


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Israelites - Desmond Dekker

http://youtu.be/r5JHGi0awgc

BReligion


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.




John Wayne is Big Leggy by Haysi Fantayzee


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Kool Thing - Sonic Youth

http://youtu.be/SDTSUwIZdMk


BReligion


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Lady Run, Lady Hide-April Wine


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.




Martian Hop--The Randells


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

(The) Night Chicago Died - Paper Lace


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Old Days--Chicago.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Politicians In My Eyes - DEATH

[ame="http://youtu.be/rl3FstCc_OY"]http://youtu.be/rl3FstCc_OY[/ame]


... And a quick plug about this band... Check out the trailer below for an amazing documentary about this little known band that did punk before anyone else.



> http://youtu.be/RDPDm9_nX0o
> 
> Before Bad Brains, the Sex Pistols or even the Ramones, there was a band called Death. Punk before punk existed, three teenage brothers in the early '70s formed a band in their spare bedroom, began playing a few local gigs and even pressed a single in the hoped of getting signed. But this was the era of Motown and emerging disco. Record companies found Death's music - and band name - too intimidating, and the group were never given a fair shot, disbanding before they even completed one album. Equal parts electrifying rockumentary and epic family love story, A Band Called Death chronicles the incredible fairy-tale journey of what happened almost three decades later, when a dusty 1974 demo tape made it way out of the attic and found an audience several generations younger.


BReligion


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Que Sera Sera

Doris Day


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Real Wild Child

Iggy Pop


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

(The) Show Must Go On - Pink Floyd or Queen or Three Dog Night


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> There are two: the first, with the rolling tom toms, was Peggy Sue, while the sequel had more of a Crying, Waiting, Hoping kind of vibe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh so...


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Tom Sawyer - Rush


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Ultra Stimulation - Finley Quaye

http://youtu.be/SCLMk6e5VHs


BReligion


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Vincent

Don Mclean


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Waltz For Debby - Bill Evans
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH3GSrCmzC8


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Xanadu

Olivia Newton-John


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Zero

Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Amazing - Aerosmith


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Blue Monday - Fats Domino


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Candyman

Roy Orbison


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Duel

Propaganda


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

El Condor Pasa - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Final Countdown, The - Europe


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Grandpa Was A Carpenter - John Prine


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Home Sweet Home - Motley Crue


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I Am A Rock by Simon & Garfunkel





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Classic.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Johnny on the Monorail

The Buggles.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Karma Police by Radiohead... one of my wife's favorites by Radiohead.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

"This is what you get..."

L'affaire Dumoutier by The Box.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> *"This is what you get..."
> *
> L'affaire dumontier by The Box.


That was true synchronicity... 

I was listening to Karma Police when I heard/saw your post come into my mailbox.

The last lyric of Karma Police that I heard before I checked your post was;

"This is what you get..."

You did that on purpose somehow didn't you MF? 

The following line after the former being repeated twice is a bit chilling"

"This is what you get... This is what you get...This is what you get... when you mess with us."

All that being said I know the song as well. The Box was popular for a while in Quebec, Canada and probably France because of this song.


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Mob Rules - Black Sabbath


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Nearer, My God, to Thee by Mahalia Jackson





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






One of the greatest voices ever!


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh Boy - Buddy Holly


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.




Particle Man--They Might be Giants.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Queen Of Hearts by Gregg Allman





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao: That was good.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Nearer, My God, to Thee by Mahalia Jackson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"One of the greatest voices ever!" Agreed, mon ami. :clap::clap:


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Round and Round -- Ratt


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Silence & I - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Times They Are A Changin', The - Bob Dylan


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Up On Cripple Creek - The Band


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Voodoo Chile

Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

johnp said:


> Times They Are A Changin', The - Bob Dylan


I was going to post that the last round for "T". By the time I got the YouTube link someone had already posted ...

[ame="http://youtu.be/e7qQ6_RV4VQ"]http://youtu.be/e7qQ6_RV4VQ[/ame]

BReligion


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Wild Child -- WASP


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

X-Ray Style - Joe Strummer and the Mescaleros

http://youtu.be/hcYdrZoFcFM

BReligion


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhKAUoF8fqQ

You raise me up


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Zero - Yeah Yeah Yeahs

http://youtu.be/pmGNo8RL5kM

BReligion


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

All This Time - Sting


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Big Bad John

Jimmy Dean


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Cat's In The Cradle - Harry Chapin


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.




Dance With Me--Lords of the New Church.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Eve of Destruction

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntLsElbW9Xo


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Exciter -- Kiss


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Fat Bottomed Girls - Queen


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Garden Party--Rick Nelson.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Henry the Eighth

Herman's Hermits


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Iron Man -- Black Sabbath


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Jolene

Dolly Parton


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Killing Me Softly--Roberta Flack


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Last Train Home - Pat Metheny


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Mountain Music

Alabama


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Nature of the Experiment--Tokyo Police Club


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

On The Good Ship Lollypop - Shirley Temple


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Perfect Strangers -- Deep Purple


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Q again? Why me?

Quicksand

David Bowie


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Ron's Blues - Oscar Peterson


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Spaceship Superstar - Prism


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Take On Me - Reel Big Fish (Cover of a-ha)

http://youtu.be/QHpU0ZfXZ_g

BReligion


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Unhappy Birthday--the Smiths.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Vanilla Queen - Golden Earring


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.




Walk in the Black Forest--Horst Jankowski.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> Jolene
> 
> 
> 
> Dolly Parton



Don't know if you've heard this version—Jolene slowed from 45 to 33 rpm. Gives it a whole new dimension.

http://youtu.be/CMrfM711vXI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> Don't know if you've heard this version—Jolene slowed from 45 to 33 rpm. Gives it a whole new dimension.
> 
> http://youtu.be/CMrfM711vXI


I have indeed heard that version before, an interesting twist for sure.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

X-Mas Card - MU330

http://youtu.be/jn70y-HQvmQ

BReligion


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

You Turn Me On I'm A Radio - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Zanzibar - Billy Joel

(Apologies if I repeat someone's song--I haven't read through the back pages. If I transgress, be gentle.)


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Alice's Restaurant Massacree - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Born To Be Wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

FeXL said:


> Born To Be Wild - Steppenwolf


Thanks for kicking in some distant but fond memories ... when I moved to Halifax in 1970, I had the sounds of Steppenwolf streaming live from a nearby venue into my room one day .. it was like I was there, but without the event charge!!


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Crazy Mama - J.J. Cale


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dream On -- Aerosmith


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

johnp said:


> Thanks for kicking in some distant but fond memories ... when I moved to Halifax in 1970, I had the sounds of Steppenwolf streaming live from a nearby venue into my room one day .. it was like I was there, but without the event charge!!


You're welcome. One of the bands I would have given certain body parts to see live.

FWIW, pulling all these song titles from my CD's I've uploaded into iTunes. Some I haven't heard in a long time myself. There are still a few gems up & coming.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Easy Livin' - Uriah Heep


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Fernando - ABBA (my mom's favourite song)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Goodbye to Romance -- Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hammerhead

Jeff Beck


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Into The Fire -- Dokken


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Jackie Blue - Ozark Mountain Daredevils


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

King Creole

Elvis Presley


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Leaving On A Jet Plane - Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

More Than Words -- Extreme


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

New York--Microchip League


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

One Fine Morning - Lighthouse


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.




Peter Lorre, He's a Brick 

The Jazz Butcher Conspiracy


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Quando, Quando, Quando - Pat Boone (good grief, but just to get rid of the 'q', eh!!)


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Rave On - Buddy Holly


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

johnp said:


> Quando, Quando, Quando - Pat Boone (good grief, but just to get rid of the 'q', eh!!)


Second time for _Quando_--but by a different artist!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Stupid Girl-Garbage.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzcWwmwChVE

Time by the Rolling Stones


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Under The Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Viva Las Vegas - Dead Kennedys (Elvis Cover)

http://youtu.be/XT72CgEJQNQ

BReligion


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

We Are The Champions - Queen

Note: The only song in English on the jukebox in our favorite bar about an hour outside of Rome, Italy in 1978 during our high school band trip.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

X.Y.U. - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You're So Vain

Carly Simon


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Zoo, The -- Scorpions


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Abacab - Genesis


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Boom Boom

John Lee Hooker


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Can't Find My Way Home - Blind Faith


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Detroit Rock City - KISS

http://youtu.be/-6McAkJXVPc

BReligion


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Elvira

The Oakridge Boys


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Fields of Athenry - Dropkick Murphys

http://youtu.be/pdscs1x79rc

BReligion


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Green Eyed Lady - Jerry Corbetta


----------



## MuffinCakes (Jul 8, 2014)

SINC said:


> You're So Vane
> 
> Carly Simon


Because they're standing on top of a barn whirling in the wind?
(I think it's You're So Vain.)

Have a Cigar - Pink Floyd


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I Fought the Law - Johnny Horton

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MuffinCakes said:


> Because they're standing on top of a barn whirling in the wind?
> (I think it's You're So Vain.)
> 
> Have a Cigar - Pink Floyd


The things auto correct will do to a guy. Corrected, thanks. 

Jungle Boogie

Kool and the Gang


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

(The) Kid Is Hot Tonite - Loverboy


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Little Boxes - Pete Seeger


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm - Crash Test Dummies


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Nickle Song - Melanie


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Only Women Bleed - Alice Cooper


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Puff The Magic Dragon - Peter, Paul, and Mary


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Queen of Hearts

Juice Newton


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Rock Me -- Great White


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Spanish Train - Chris de Burgh


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

To Be With You -- Mr. Big


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Underwhelmed - Sloan


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Volaré

Dean Martin


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

With All This Cash - The Box


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Kazak said:


> With All This Cash - The Box


Under-rated group.


X-Offender--Blondie


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Young Love

Sonny James





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Zero She Flies - Al Stewart


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Alone Again -- Dokken


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Bad Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Call Me Lucky--Singing Fools


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Delta Dawn

Helen Reddy


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Eat it--Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Fancy

Reba McEntire


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Goodnight Mrs. Calabash - Ian Thomas


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Headlights Look Like Diamonds--The Arcade Fire.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Illegal Smile - John Prine


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Jumpin' Jack Flash -- Rolling Stones


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Kiss Me You Fool - Northern Pikes


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Layla - Eric Clapton


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Money -- Pink Floyd


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Nights In White Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh Babe What Would You Say--Hurricane Smith


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Pennsylvania 6-5000 - Glenn Miller


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Questions 67 and 68 - Chicago


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ruby, Don't Take Your Love to Town

Kenny Rogers


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sad Eyes--Robert John


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

This Love of Mine - Tommy Dorsey


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The Unicorn--Irish Rovers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Under the Boardwalk

The Drifters


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Victory Day -- Tom Cochrane


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Whole Lotta Shakin' Goin On - Jerry lee Lewis


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

(All my) Xs live in Texas - George Strait

(Sorry if that's bending the rules - just getting this thread past a tough one)


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Sooner or later we're going to have to bend on X, and maybe a couple of other letters.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

You Should Have Listened to Al - Al Stewart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Zulu Song - Miriam Makeba


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Bird On The Wire - Leonard Cohen


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Coming Home -- Cinderella


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Doctor's Orders - Carol Douglas


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Empty Bed Blues - Bessie Smith


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Feel It Again  -- Honeymoon Suite


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Get It While You Can - Janis Joplin


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hair Of The Dog - Nazareth


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

I fall in love too easily - Chet Baker


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Jump -- Van Halen


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Knock on any Door - Jackson Browne


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Lunatic Fringe - Red Rider


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Money Talks -- AC/DC


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Never Surrender - Corey Hart (just shoot me now)


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

ROTFLMAO...

One Toke Over The Line - Brewer & Shipley


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Pretty Maids All in a Row - The Eagles


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Queen Bitch-David Bowie


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Rockin' Robin

Bobby Day


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Slippin' and Slidin' - Little Richard


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Turn The Page - Bob Seger


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey - Wings


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Ventura Highway - America


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Working Man Blues - Merle Haggard


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

X -- Chris Brown


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Yakety Yak - The Coasters


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Zombie Stomp -- Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

After the Goldrush--Prelude


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Baby Elephant Walk - Henri Mancini


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Catch a Falling Star - Perry Como


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Daddy Sang Bass

Johnny Cash


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Every Little Kiss- Bruce Hornsby and The Range


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Flying High Again -- Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Groovy Kind Of Love

Phil Collins


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

(The) House of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

If - Bread


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Just Walkin' In The Rain - Johnnie Ray


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Kodachrome

Paul Simon


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Love Grows - Edison Lighthouse


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Mrs Robinson - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

No Sugar Tonight - The Guess Who


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Opus One - Alex Welch


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Pictures of Lily - The Who


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Quartermaster's Stores - The Shadows


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Rock Around The Clock - Bill Haley & His Comets


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sultans of Swing -- Dire Straits


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Tammy - Debbie Reynolds


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Under Pressure

Queen


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Voyager - Alan Parsons


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Wah-Wah - George Harrison


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

X Wires - XTC (pronounced "cross wires")


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHFy3YWpRx8

You've got a friend in me , from Toy Story


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Zero

Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Ability to Swing, The - Thomas Dolby


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Brown Sugar

The Rolling Stones


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Crazy Mama - J.J. Cale


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Day Of The Eagle - Robin Trower


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Eight Days A Week

The Beatles


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Freebird -- Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Great Balls Of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

How Can You Mend a Broken Heart? - BeeGees


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

I Am The Walrus - The Beatles


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Juke Box Hero - Foreigner


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Killer of Giants -- Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Land of La La - Stevie Wonder


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Memories are made of this

Dean Martin


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Next In Line - Johnny Cash


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

(The) Other Side Of Life - Moody Blues


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Peel Me A Grape - Diana Krall


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Question Song - Sesame Street (to get that 'q' away!!)


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Reelin and Rockin - Chuck Berry


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Secret Agent Man

Johnny Rivers


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Till the End Of Time - Perry Como


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Unchain My Heart

Ray Charles


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Voodoo Child - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Watermelon Man

Alan Jackson


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

(The) X-Files Theme: Tubular Bells X - Mike Oldfield


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Yes sir. That's My Baby - Nat King Cole Trio


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

....


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

johnp said:


> (The) X-Files Theme: Tubular Bells X - Mike Oldfield


I never knew Oldfield did a cover of it!


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Zing! Went The Strings Of My Heart - Judy Garland


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

A-Tisket A-Tasket - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Blinded By The Light - Manfred Mann's Earth Band


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Cannon Ball - Duane Eddy


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Dear Abby - John Prine


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Earn Enough for Us - XTC


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Fever

Peggy Lee


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Ghost Riders In The Sky - Duane Eddy


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hello Mary Lou

Ricky Nelson


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida - Iron Butterfly


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Jingle Bell Rock - Bobby Helms


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Kid Charlemagne - Steely Dan


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Long Tall Sally - Little Richard


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Mary Anne with the Shaky Hands - The Who


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

No You Don't - Sweet


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Oh Boy! - Buddy Holly
BTW I think today is the anniversary of his death.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Paint a Rumour - Eurythmics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Quarter to Three - Gary U S Bonds


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Right Down the Line- Gerry Rafferty


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Stompin' At The Savoy - Les Paul Trio


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

True Fine Mama - Little Richard


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Urgent - Foreigner


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Vincent (Starry Starry Night) - Don McLean


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Werewolves of London - Warren Zevon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Exile - Enya (Gimme a break. It sounds like x)


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

You Can't Always Get What You Want - Rolling Stones


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah -- Bob B. Soxx & The Blue Jeans


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Aquarius - Ronald Dyson and Company


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Bolero

Maurice Ravel





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Come Back To Us Barbara Lewis Hare Krishna Beauregard -- John Prine


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! With a name like that I had to go have a look. You've been saving that one, haven't you? 

Dust In The Wind - Kansas


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Early Morning Rain - The Kingston Trio


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Feel it Again -- Honeymoon Suite


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Going Down to Liverpool - many versions, but I like The Bangles' take


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey, That's No Way To Say Goodbye -- Leonard Cohen


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I Second That Emotion - Smokey Robinson


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Je Cherche Un Homme - Eartha Kitt


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Kumbaya -- Joan Baez


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Let It Ride - BTO


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

My Cat's Name Is Maceo -- Jane's Addiction


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

New Orleans - The Stampeders


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Open All Night

Bon Jovi


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Pussywillows, Cat-Tails -- Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Quicksilver - Pink Floyd


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Release -- Pearl Jam


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Saturday Night's Alright For Fighting - Elton John


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Take the Long Way Home - Supertramp


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Up the Beach -- Jane's Addiction


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Venus - Frankie Avalon


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

What You Give -- Tesla


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Xmas In February -- Lou Reed


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Haven't posted to this thread for a bit. Has this one been done?

Yellow Submarine by The Beatles





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Zoom -- The Cadillacs


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ain't no Right -- Jane's Addiction


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Boston Rag (The) - Steely Dan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

C.C. Rider -- Ian & Sylvia


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dogs Rule the Night -- Porno for Pyros


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Easy Does It - Supertramp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Forever In Blue Jeans

Neil Diamond


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Great Suburban Showdown (The) - Billy Joel


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Home On The Range

Sons Of The Pioneers


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Idiots Rule -- Jane's Addiction


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Jungle Love - The Steve Miller Band


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Kiss Of Fire - Georgia Gibbs


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Lawdy Miss Clawdy -- Fats Domino


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Mercury Blues

Alan Jackson


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Nobody's Fool -- Cinderella


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Only Love Can Break A Heart -- Gene Pitney


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Porcupine Pie - Neil Diamond


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Quiet Nights - Diana Krall


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Running Free -- Iron Maiden


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Suzanne -- Leonard Cohen


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Two Out Of Three Ain't Bad - Meat Loaf


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Unbreak My Heart

Ray Charles


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Vital Signs - Rush


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

When First Unto This Country -- Ian & Sylvia


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

X by System of a Down





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I really like this game.

It is a word game and a knowledge of music game, but not so much, mostly it is a word game.

So, just so I don't step on anyone's toes. The game is fine the way it is, but I think it could be improved and made more interesting.

I started a game here a while back. Lots of people seemed to like it so they played. After a while some folks said they would like to amend the rules. A vote was taken and the rules were changed.

But I am not suggesting a rule change, all I am suggesting is that we try to make it not only a word game but a music game as well by posting links/videos etc. to the music as well so the people we are posting to can easily hear/learn about the song that you referenced.

I like music as well as words.

Either way it is all good. Just a suggestion.

Peace out.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

You're So Vain -- Carly Simon


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Zip-A-De-Doo-Dah - Johnny Mercer And The Pied Pipers


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

A Case Of You by Joni Mitchell





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Both Sides Now -- Judy Collins


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Come Out and Play -- The Offspring


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Dreams - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

E=MC2 by Big Audio Dynamite






+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Fly At Night - Chilliwack


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Guantanamera -- Pete Seeger


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Haunted - Molly Johnson


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

I Alone -- Live

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNrQOUtXYOo


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Jim Dandy - Black Oak Arkansas


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

KKK Took My Baby Away - The Ramones

http://youtu.be/d7YOCoSq9_U

BReligion


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Let It Be Me -- Everly Brothers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Misty

Johnny Mathis


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Napoli - Connie Francis


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh What a Feeling - Crowbar


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Pretoria - The Smothers Brothers


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Quest For Fire -- Iron Maiden

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ppwIZ0EnXg


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Roll Over Beethoven -- Chuck Berry


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Stand By Your Man

Tammy Wynette


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Tales Of Brave Ulysses - Cream


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel 
(I'm sorry)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Volarè

Dean Martin


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Welcome To My Nightmare - Alice Cooper


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Xiola -- Psi Com

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7WD4n9ty64


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

You Can't Hurry Love -- The Supremes


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Zoo, The -- Scorpions

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfyaRQIbOWM


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Annie's Song

John Denver


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Bye Bye Love -- Everly Brothers


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Cakewalkin' Babies - Humphrey Littleton & His Band


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Don't Pay The Ferryman - Chris De Burgh


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Every Rose Has Its Thorn -- Poison

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c56vEgA4fjU


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

From The Womb To The Tomb - Elizabeth Lands


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

(The) Good, The Bad And The Ugly - Ennio Morricone


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

(The) Hellion/Electric Eye -- Judas Priest

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1B_pZC8aWU


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Indian Giver

Bobby Curtola





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Jackson - Johnny Cash


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

(The) Kid -- Peter, Paul, and Mary


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Liar - Argent


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Mother -- Pink Floyd

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFBf_alErog


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

North To Alaska -- Johnny Horton


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

October by U2





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Paradise By The Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

QUESTIONS FOR THE ANGELS by PAUL SIMON





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Royal Garden Blues - Matty Matlock


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sad Sad Sad by The Rolling Stones





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.





That was a great performance :clap:.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

This Little Light Of Mine -- Barbara Dane


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Unchained Melody - Al Hibbler


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Veronica - Elvis Costello


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Why Do Fools Fall in Love

Diana Ross and the Supremes


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Xanadu -- Rush


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

You're So Vain -- Carly Simon


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ziggy Stardust -- David Bowie


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Accident on 3rd Street - Al Stewart


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Bad To The Bone

George Thorogood & The Destroyers


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Crazy He Calls Me -- Billie Holiday


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Dream Weaver - Gary Wright


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Early Morning Rain -- Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

50 Ways To Leave Your Lover

Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Good Golly Miss Molly -- Little Richard


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ha Ha Said the Clown -- The Yardbirds


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

If You Love Me (Really Love Me)
Kay Starr


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Jailhouse Rock -- Elvis Presley


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

King Creole

Elvis Presley


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

(The) Lady In Red - Chris De Burgh


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Malaguena - James Last


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

November Rain

Guns N' Roses


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

On The Road Again -- Sonny Terry & Brownie McGhee


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Paddy McGinty's Goat -- Val Doonican


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Quiereme - Los Machucambos


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Rasputin

Boney M


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Sing Me A Song Everlasting -- Don Pullen


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Telegraph Road - Dire Straits


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Until - Tommy Dorsey


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Valerie - Steve Winwood


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Walrus Walk -- Ray Bryant


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Xavier's Song

Xavier T


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yakety Yak -- The Coasters


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Zat You Santa Claus -- Louis Armstrong


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Anytime

Eddie Arnold


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Kazak said:


> Veronica - Elvis Costello
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great song, from a great artist who never won a Grammy. 

Hear that Kanye... better than you will ever be... despite your megalomania. You and Beyonce should give all your Grammys to EC, because he deserves all of the ones awarded to you more than you do. 

Whhoo, I had to get that off of my chest. I feel better know. 


Kazak said:


> Valerie - Steve Winwood


Whoa! How exactly did that happen without any edit notification?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Baba O'Riley by The Who

A classic.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Choo Choo Mama -- Ten Years After


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

D-I-V-O-R-C-E by Tammy Wynette





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Echo In The Night - Bert Kaempfert


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Fortunate Son

Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Gallows Pole by Led Zeppelin





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






An acoustic version. Very nice IMO.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hold Your Head Up - Argent


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I Love A Rainy Night

Eddie Rabbit


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Jezabel - Frankie Laine


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Kind Of A Drag - The Buckinghams


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Lemon Tree -- Peter, Paul, and Mary


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Mercedes Benz

Janis Joplin


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Machine Gun -- Jimi Hendrix


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

No Woman No Cry -- Bob Marley & The Wailers


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

One Tin Soldier - The Original Caste


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Pop Goes The Weasel

Nursery Rhyme


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Queer -- Garbage


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Rock And Roll Waltz - Kay Starr


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Shadows Of The Night - Pat Benatar


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Tender is the Night - Jackson Browne


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Under My Thumb - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Varsity Drag - Pasadena Roof Orchestra


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Why Don't You Love Me Like You Used To Do

Hank Williams


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

X2 -- Queensrÿche


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yellow Bird

Harry Belafonte


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Zydeco Stomp-- David Wilcox


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Along Comes Mary - The Association (do I get bonus points for the double 'A'?  )


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Blues Etude -- Oscar Peterson


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

C'est La Vie -- Protest the Hero


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Daddy Sang Bass - Johnny Cash


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Ever Fallen In Love (with someone you should't've)? - The Buzzcocks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bif2q_Zo3-4

BReligion


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Famous Blue Raincoat -- Leonard Cohen


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Since it was used in an apple commercial... even more fitting 

Gigantic - The Pixies

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJncHEZ3URs

BReligion


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Hangnail - Nickleback


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

I Am A Rock -- Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Just Like Tom Thumb's Blues -- Bob Dylan


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Kiss Of Fire - Cher (or Georgia Gibbs)


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Let Me Put My Love Into You - AC/DC


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Made Of Glass by KT Tunstall





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

No More Mr. Nice Guy -- Alice Cooper


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Ode To Big Blue by Gordon Lightfoot

Off of one of my favorite Gordon Lightfoot albums.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Patricia The Stripper - Chris De Burgh (Oh, I've been waiting to use this one. Just a fun song.)


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Quiet Times -- Dido


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Reason To Believe -- Tim Hardin


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Shilo - Neil Diamond


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Tea For The Tillerman -- Cat Stevens


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

U And Ur Hand -- Pink


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Vital Signs - Rush


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

White Man in Hammersmith Palais - The Clash

http://youtu.be/96UtZPLiT90


BReligion


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

XIX -- Slipknot


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You're So Vain

Carly Simon


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Zero Results -- Hot Hot Heat


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Anticipation -- Carly Simon


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

Boys - Smile DK. 

http://youtu.be/ObyDKXHHshM


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Country Roads

John Denver


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Danke Schön - Bert Kaempfert


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Everybody's Somebody's Fool -- Connie Francis


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Firestarter - The Prodigy

http://youtu.be/wmin5WkOuPw

BReligion


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

G-Spot Tornado -- Frank Zappa


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Hey Jude ............ The Beatles.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

It's My Nose's Birthday -- Jimmy Durante


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Just Between You And Me - April Wine


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Kumbaya - The Sandpipers


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Loser -- Beck


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye - Steam


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I think we missed "M", so will add it now. 

Mr. Tambourine Man

Bob Dylan

Next would now be "O".


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

On The Atchison, Topeka and the Santa Fe - Johnny Mercer


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Please Don't Bury Me -- John Prine


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Quicksand

David Bowie


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

R U Crazy -- Conor Maynard


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

Sunny Day ft. Wyclef - Akon


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Three Times A Lady

Lionel Richie


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

U.N.I - Ed Sheeran


anyone actually listens to the songs that are being posted here?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Voodoo Chile

Jimi Hendrix


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Waitin' for the Bus -- ZZ Top


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> I think we missed "M", so will add it now.
> 
> Mr. Tambourine Man
> 
> ...


Hey, it was a long weekend. 

Sorry...


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

X-Ray Hamburger - The Network 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LnfetKJVcY

For those that have never heard of "The Network" it's Green Day. Well Green Day side project (doing "New Wave") that they all deny ever doing, but its obviously them. The Network


BReligion


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

You're Sixteen (You're Beautiful And You're Mine) - Ringo Starr


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Zorba The Greek

Film Score


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Anthem -- Leonard Cohen


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Ballroom Blitz - Sweet (favourite Sweet song)


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

City Of New Orleans -- Arlo Guthrie


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Danger -- Motley Crue


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

El Paso - Marty Robbins


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Forever Man

Eric Clapton


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Goodby Daddy Goodby -- Barbara Dane


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Happy Days - Pratt & McLain


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I Can See Clearly Now

Johnny Nash


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Jazzman -- Carol King


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Kill all the White People -- Type O Negative


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Lisbon Antigua - Nelson Riddle


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Manha De Carnival -- Astrud Gilberto


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Needles and Pins

Ramones


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Obsession -- Animotion


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Patricia - Duane Eddy


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Quarter of a Man - David Lindley


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Rockin' Around The Christmas Tree

Brenda Lee


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sailing -- Rod Stewart


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Tain't Nobody's Business -- Peggy Lee


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Up Where We Belong

Joe Cocker & Jennifer Warnes


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Voodoo - Black Sabbath


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Waiting For A Girl Like You -- Foreigner


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

X-Ray Blues -- Ray Charles & Milt Jackson


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You Sexy Thing

Hot Chocolate


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Zoot Suit Riot -- Cherry Poppin' Daddies


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Annie's Song

John Denver


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Blueberry Hill -- Fats Domino


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Crossroads - Cream


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Diamonds and Rust -- Judas Priest


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Everybody's Somebody's Fool -- Dexter Gordon


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Follow The Wind - The Bee Gees


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Galaxie by Blind Melon





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hollywood Nights

Bob Seger


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

In Spite Of Oursleves -- John Prine and Iris Dement


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry 


BReligion


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Lover Come Back To Me - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Mack The Knife -- Bobby Darin


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

No matter what - boyzone

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eul_Vt6SZY


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

On Green Dolphin Street -- Miles Davis


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Possession

Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Quiet And Blue - Lenny Breau


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Radio - Rancid

Probably my favourite Rancid song of all time. My iPod 5G has a line from the lyrics engraved on the back... "When i got the music, i got a place to go..."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_jKD5mSgSI

BReligion


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Sweet And Lovely -- Thelonius Monk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Thunder Road

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Under Wraps - Jethro Tull


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Valkyrie -- Asia


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Wayfaring Stranger -- Johnny Cash


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

X Offender -- Blondie


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yakety Yak

The Coasters


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Zaz Zuh Zaz - Cab Calloway


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Antisocial -- Anthrax


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Blues For D.P. -- Ron Carter


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Cleopatra, Queen Of Denial

Pam Tillis


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Darn That Dream -- Billie Holiday


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

(Everything I Do) I Do It For You -- Bryan Adams


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

First Lady - Nikki Yanofsky


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Good Golly Miss Molly

Little Richard


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ha! Ha! Said The Clown -- Manfred Mann


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I Am The Walrus

The Beatles


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Jackson -- Johnny Cash


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Knockin' On Heaven's Door

Bob Dylan


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Luck Be A Lady - Frank Sinatra


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Money -- Pink Floyd


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Nigerian Marketplace -- Oscar Peterson


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

O Mein Papa - Bert Kaempfert


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Peggy Sue Got Married -- Buddy Holly


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Quicksand

David Bowie


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Rain Down on me -- Blue Rodeo


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Someday Soon -- Ian and Sylvia


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Thunder Road

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Up On Cripple Creek -- The Band


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Va Va Voom -- Nicki Minaj


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Wonderful World

Sam Cooke


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

X-Ray Eyes - Kiss

BReligion


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yellow Submarine

The Beatles


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Zaar - Peter Gabriel


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Ain't That A Shame -- Fats Domino


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Bang a Gong T-Rex


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Cake And Sodomy -- Marilyn Manson


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Do Wah Diddy Diddy

Manfred Mann


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Enjoy Yourself (It's Later Than You Think) -- Guy Lombardo


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Friends In Low Places

Garth Brooks


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

The Gauntlet - Dropkick Murphys

https://youtu.be/-LQbPVmkNao

BReligion


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Here Comes The Rain Again

Eurythmics


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

I Got Stripes -- Johnny Cash


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Just In Time -- Nina Simone


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

King of the Road

Roger Miller


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

L.A. Woman -- The Doors


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

My Funny Valentine -- Chet Baker


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

New Orleans Stomp - Louis Armstrong


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Out of Sight, Out of Mind -- Anthrax


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Private Eyes

Hall & Oates


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Quiereme - Los Machucambos


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Ready Teddy -- Little Richard


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Schism -- Anthrax


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Tell Her You Saw Me -- Pat Metheny


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Up, Up And Away

Fifth Dimension


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Vampires -- Godsmack


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Why Don't You Love Me Like You Used To Do

Hank Williams


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

X-Kid -- Green Day


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You Send Me

Sam Cooke


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Zimbabwe -- Bob Marley & The Wailers


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Afrikaan Beat - Bert Kaempfert


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Blue Seven -- Sonny Rollins


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Coward of the County

Kenny Rogers


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dancing With Myself -- Billy Idol


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Eight days a week

The Beatles


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Five Spot Blues -- Thelonius Monk


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Greenback Dollar - The Kingston Trio


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Heaven Beside You -- Alice in Chains


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

It's My Party

Leslie Gore


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Juke Box Saturday Night - The Modernaires


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Kind Of A Drag

The Buckinghams


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Luck Be A Lady - Frank Sinatra


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

MacArthur Park -- Richard Harris


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

N.I.B. -- Black Sabbath


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

On The Radio

Donna Summer


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Puttin' On The Ritz -- Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Quando, Quando, Quando

Pat Boone


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

R.O.C.K. in the U.S.A. -- John Mellencamp


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Sweet City Woman -- The Stampeders


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

This Ole House - Rosemary Clooney


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Up, Up And Away

Fifth Dimension


----------



## bse5150 (Jan 25, 2013)

Valium Skies -- The Verve


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

What's Love Got To Do With It

Tina Turner


----------

